

Contribute to Open Souce: Transifex, translating content - arkitaip
https://www.transifex.net/

======
arkitaip
I know that a lot of HN'ers are looking for a way to contribute to open source
projects, so here's an opportunity to do that without coding.

Transifex is about bringing open source projects and translators together.
Developers submit content they need translated (source code, documentation,
etc) and translators simply help out.

Some well-known projects are Fedora, Django and Bitbucket.

